# 50 Cent Mocks Japan Earthquake, Tsunami on Twitter



## Kurupt (16 März 2011)

> _50 Cent sparked outrage on Twitter when he posted insensitive messages about the earthquake in Japan, which may have killed more than 10,000 people, and the resulting tsunami warnings in the U.S.
> 
> "Wave will hit 8am them crazy white boys gonna try to go surfing," the rapper wrote Friday morning, as the West Coast braced for a potential tsunami.
> 
> ...



Source: *hollywoodreporter.com*​


----------



## Chamser81 (16 März 2011)

Tja wenn es einen selbst nicht betrifft kann man auch die große Klappe haben! Aber wenn dann ist das Geschrei umso größer! Was für ein Arschloch!!! :angry:


----------



## Taran (16 März 2011)

Jaja, für "Shock Value". Geschockt über soviel Blödheit...


----------

